# HELP!! Serum or Lister - need to make decision ASAP - views appreciated!



## heart1964 (Oct 28, 2008)

Hello everyone,

I am in a real dilemma and need to make a decision very soon.

I was all set to got to Serum to have a consultation with Penny who still thinks I have a chance with my own eggs, and she has also recommended a hysteroscopy.  I know that Penny practises mild or natural IVF and she quoted me 7% success with mild and 12% with natural (she said they had even had twins with natural).  Penny seems to be recommended highly on FF.  I had planned to go to Serum when my AF started, CD27 at the moment (but I have longer cycles) and we are looking at flights as we speak.  

However last night I spoke to Raef Feris from the Lister.  I saw him in December and was very impressed but decided to go for tx elsewhere at the time, but I like him very much and feel I can trust him.  He said why are you going to Athens for a hysteroscopy?  As far as he is concerned it is a standard procedure and the likelihood of things being picked up at Serum that weren't seen here is not very high.  Although I am sure I have seen examples on FF of people who have had hysteroscopys in the UK which were fine, then they've gone to Serum and found they have a uterine septum.  He was very sceptical about this.  

He seemed to think mild IVF was OK but natural IVF definitely not.  Raef said basically it's a numbers game so why would I reduce your chances to just one egg when I can give you so much more of a chance with more eggs?  How can two consultants have such different views and what am I supposed to make of it all, I am not an expert, aghhhhh!!!!!  

I am very confused and have to make a decison asap.  I don't know whether to stick with the decision to have a hysteroscopy in Athens and then decide, or to put my eggs in the Lister basket.  I have to say I am also a bit concerned about having a general anaesthetic at a hospital in Athens, at a hospital I've never been before, although she is going to give me an aquascan first to see if I need it.

We are also thinking about DE and I think there is a way of being treated at the Lister in less time than the normal 2 years - with more money of course!!

Sorry for the long post.  Any views very much appreciated.

Good luck to all of you, wherever you are in your journeys.

Lots of love, Heart xx


----------



## lily17 (Sep 25, 2008)

Dear Heart

Your first instincts are usually right!! 
If you are questioning the treatment in Serum, dont do it!!! 
To be honest, I dont think the clinic in serum think you really have this condition, but I think they are just being thourough, it must be difficult to treat women from all over europe, some women are bound to have undiagnosed problems, I think seruma re just screening everyone they see to eliminate problems.
The lister has a great reputation,probably one of the best in the UK- especially for our age group- how likely is it that a UK hopsital has mis-diagnosed you - If you are worried about DE- The Bridge or Create have partner clinics overseas with no waiting lists ( I am doing this!!) 
Mild and natural IVF is controversial- and can work for some people- but if it was so great- all clinics would do it- my consulatnt up north dismissed it as so unlikely to work they dont even offer it!!!!
Hope this helps!!

karen xx


----------



## clarity (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi Heart
I'm a Lister girl and was at Hammersmith before. Lister is one of the best in London. Hammersmith was pants (but was on NHS so no choice). I was very happy with the treatment at the Lister even tho got a BFN.

Not sure why you'd want to go to Athens? Is it cheaper? If you're considering DE, I have heard a lot of good things about Spain too and certainly closer than Greece.

I'm currently researching DE, so will let you know what I find out
Good luck in making your choice
X


----------



## heart1964 (Oct 28, 2008)

Hi

Just wanted to thank you both so much for your input and helping me with my dilemma! I was really mixed up when I posted the message but the fog slowly cleared and I decided on the Lister. I'm booked in for a hystersocopy in a couple of weeks and will be on a cycle soon after that. I feel much better about things and feel as if I have taken a positive step forward.

*Karen * - you're right, I was questioning a few things about going to Serum whereas deep down I feel that going to the Lister is right for us. I am very confused about the mild/natural IVF thing, some people seem to think it's really good but others just dismiss it.

You mention DE with some UK clinics overseas with no waiting lists.....if they are linked to UK clinics do you know if the donors are anonymous? This is a bit of a stumbling block for me, going abroad for DE, because of the anonymity but I wondered if these were not anonymous if they had links to UK clinics?

Good luck!! xx

*
Clarity*
TBH wasn't a huge amount cheaper to go to Athens, especially with flights and accomodation. Feel happier with the decision that I've made to go to the Lister. I wasn't sure in the end for me about DE abroad because of the anonymity but let me know how you get on and what you find out. I'm going to talk to the Lister about it too. I think there is a way you can be treated more quickly there, but costs more money of course!!

Good luck!! xx

Lots of love, Heart xx


----------



## clarity (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi Heart
I think it is a good choice! I ahve had a few replies from girls about DE. I'll copy and paste in an email for you.
Abroad tends to be anonymous. The UK is not.

Cx


----------



## lily17 (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi Heart

Oh I think you've made the right decision, going abroad is great, as they dont have any waiting lists for DE, but the only place it isnt anonymous is USA- which is ridiculously expensive!!
It is possible to find an egg donor quickly in the UK if you advertise and do some co-ordination with the NGDT ( National Gamate Donation Trust)- they help couples find a sperm/egg donor in the UK.
I know what you mean about the anynomity overseas, its not great if your child is curious, & your child wants ever find its parent, but hopefully they would understand 
Good luck with the Lister- we are going to see Create on the 21st may, as they have the partner clinic in Cyprus, for egg donation- I think all the clinics overseas are anonymous.

Karen x


----------



## heart1964 (Oct 28, 2008)

Hi girls 

Thanks again so much for your help. TBH I had previously discounted DE in UK 'cos of 2 year waiting list, hadn't realised there are ways of making the process quicker. Still hoping and praying that we won't need it anyway as I am about to have IVF with my own eggs at the Lister .

*Clarity* - thanks for your pm, am replying later.....All the best.

*Karen* - Yes I read that USA also not anonymous but travel and cost puts me off when there are other options to explore. The anonymity is such a personal thing, there's no right or wrong way, I just think it's whatever feels right for you as a couple.....

Good luck with Create! I went there in Feb for my first IVF cycle. Have to log off now but will send you a pm later....

Heartxx


----------

